# Miniteich



## sabsi099 (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

da ich heuer einen Miniteich möchte, bin ich über Umwegen auf dieser Seite gelandet. Ich hab schon einiges gelesen, aber dieses Forum ist für mich als Laie eines der Besten.
Ich hab jetzt fast alle Beiträge zum Thema Miniteich durchgelesen, aber einige Fragen sind trotzdem noch offen ;-). Evt. kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Anfangs war ich beim Maurerkübel. Aber da ich den nicht eingraben möchte, er frei stehend aber nicht winterfest ist, bin ich wieder davon abgekommen. Auf der Suche nach einer anderen Variante bin ich jetzt bei einem Hochteich der Firma Beckmann gelandet.
Die Maße sind 160 x 100  und 44 cm tief. Die Umrandung ist aus imprägnierten Holzleisten und mit einer 0,5 mm Teichfolie ausgelegt. 
Da der Teich die Form von zwei zusammgefügten Kreisen hat, würde ich in einem Teil gerne eine Wasserpumpe geben und in den anderen Teil winterharte Pflanzen. 
Am Standort wäre bis Mittags Sonne und am Nachmittag Schatten.
Meine Frage wäre nun, ob sich so ein Hochteich auch im Winter bewährt, oder ob er er auch ausgeleert werden muss und wieviele Pflanzen sollten da rein, damit der Teich nicht überfüllt ist?

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im voraus für die Hilfe!

LG Sabine


----------



## Eugen (12. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine,

die teichform hat was.  

ich würde allerdings die Pumpe weg lassen, stattdessen eine __ Zwergseerose in den einen "Kreis".
Die andere Hälfte bepflanzen. __ Blutweiderich,__ Froschlöffel,Gauklerblume,__ Blumenbinse,
__ Zwergrohrkolben,__ Hechtkraut  ....
Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten und alles ist Geschmackssache.

Geh mal auf www.nymphaion.de und arbeite dich dort durch.
Irgendwie mußt du dich dann entscheiden.

Die oben genannten Pflanzen überleben bei mir den Winter problemlos.

Die Zwergseerose darf allerdings nicht einfrieren.

Das Wasser im Winter ablassen ?
Verkehrt wärs nicht.  Wegen Eisdruck und so.


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine!

:willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Wie ich Deinem Profil entnehmen konnte, kommst Du aus Österreich - da gibt es wahrscheinlich ziemlich kalte Winter, oder?
Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit für Dich, den Miniteich über den Winter etwas zu beheizen?
Ich habe gerade mal nach Deinem Teich Tante Google angeworfen. Da steht zwar, dass die Folie frostfest ist, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass die gesamte Holzkonstruktion dem Eisdruck standhält.

Es werden sich bestimmt noch einige der hier zahlreichen Miniteich-Besitzer bei Dir melden, die Dir evtl. ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen können. Ich habe leider keinen Hochteich...

Wegen der Pflanzen hat Eugen ja schon was geschrieben. Kannst gerne auch mal in unsere Datenbank/Lexikon (klick) schauen, da wirst Du bestimmt auch fündig.

Viel Spaß hier bei uns und mit Deinem Teich!


----------



## Christine (12. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine,

und herzlich willkommen.

Da hat Dodi recht - ich hatte mal eine Regentonne von B....mann, die nach dem gleichen Prinzip gebaut war - und die musste im Winter geleert werden.


----------



## Marlowe (12. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine!

Mir sei wg. Deiner Frage zu der Menge der Pflanzen folgende Anmerkung gestattet:

Gib soviel Pflanzen wie möglich in den Teich, aber achte darauf, dass sie
einander nícht das Licht nehmen.
Pflanzen sind geniale Filter. Auslichten kannst Du sie immer noch.


----------



## sabsi099 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

HAllo,

erstmal vielen Dank für raschen Antworten.
Eine Seerose anstelle der Wasserpumpe ist natürlich eine Überlegung Wert 

Das mit dem entleeren über dem Winter ist ja genau mein Problem , weil ich nicht weiß, was ich dann mit den Pflanzen machen soll.
Deshalb bin ich auch auf den Hochteich gekommen, weil da eben frostsicher angegeben ist. 
Hatte da aber auch meine Bedenken, da es bei uns schon zu höheren Minusgraden kommen kann.
Irgenwie muss ich jetzt eine Lösung finden, da ich auf den Hochteich, wegen seiner Form fixiert bin  

LG Sabine


----------



## Annett (13. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine.

Auch von mir noch *Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!*

Für alle anderen Interessierten hier mal der Link zum Teich.
Hat der überhaupt eine Flachwasserzone zum Bepflanzen?  


Die meisten einheimischen Wasserpflanzen sind völlig winterhart - sonst würden sie ja draußen auch erfrieren.
Allerdings sterben z.B. von den Unterwasserpflanzen die eingefrorenen Triebe ab. 

Die Zwergseerosen sind je nach Sorte etwas empfindlich, was ein Durchfrieren angeht. Evtl. fragst Du da mal bei Werner nach der richtigen Sorte?!
Zur Not kann man die Seerose auch herausnehmen und im Keller, sofern vorhanden, mit etwas Wasser frostfrei überwintern.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine,

bei einem Hochteich ist der Eisdruck das größte Problem. Beim Gefrieren dehnt sich das Wasser aus (glaub um 10%?), und das macht es natürlich auch zu den Seiten hin. Wenn ein Teich schräge Wände hat, dann rutscht der Eisblock mehr oder weniger nach oben. Wenn der Teich aber senkrechte Wände hat, dann drückt das Eis zur Seite und kann den ganzen Teich sprengen. Wir haben das wieder und wieder mit allen möglichen Gefäßen erlebt, die vergessen hatten vor dem Winter auszuleeren. Am ärgerlichsten war es bei alten Waschwannen aus Zink, denen der Frost den Boden herausgedrückt hat. Sobald ein Wasserbehälter nicht eingegraben ist kann der Frost von allen Seiten angreifen. Solche Behälter frieren dann viel schneller durch als ein gleich großer Behälter, der im Boden eingegraben ist. Ich fürchte, Du wirst um einen Winterschutz für den Miniteich nicht herum kommen. In welchem Bundesland bist Du denn? Burgenland wäre optimal, Tirol eher suboptimal ...


----------



## sabsi099 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo,

Annett, ich ging ja davon aus das ich winterharte Pflanzen nehme, aber wenn ich den Teich entleeren muss, dann helfen mir selbst die winterharten nix  

Werner, ich komme aus der Steiermark, also von den Temperaturen eher Tirol als Burgenland ;-).
Wie sollte so ein Winterschutz ausschaun? 
LG Sabine


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine,

der einfachste Winterschutz ist eine Noppenfolie/Luftpolsterfolie, die Du mehrfach um den Miniteich wickelst.


----------



## sabsi099 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Werner,

na das ist ein Wort  
Und ich dachte schon wieder an einen mega Aufwand bei einem Winterschutz.
Dann kann ich mich ja schon mal um den besseren Teil - das Aussuchen der Pflanzen kümmern ;-).
Den Link im Bezug auf die Pflanzenm den ich hier bekommen habe, meld ich mich ja dann wieder bei dir, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe!
LG Sabine


----------



## dogfischhund (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich*

Hallo Sabine!
Ich glaube genauso einen Teich hab ich auch wie du möchtest. Allerdings wohne ich in der nähe von Leipzig. 
Hier hab ich den Teich nie geleert im Winter, er steht nun schon das 3. Jahr.
Ich hatte nur den Fehler gemacht mich überreden zu lassen dort auch Fische reinzutun. Die sind jetzt aber in einem Teich mit 30m³ Wasser....
Ich hab allerdings ein riesiges algenproblem da der Teich von etwa 10 Uhr bis abends voll in der Sonne steht. Das einzige was bis jetzt richtig wächst ist __ Schilf, alles andere wird meist sehr schnell von den Algen "erledigt".
Vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand einen Tip geben? Beschatten ist kaum möglich da der Teich im Vorgarten steht.

Howard


----------

